# [solved]Nero 64 Bit erkennt keinen Brenner

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

ich habe mir für mein gentoo 64Bit System NeroBurningRom 3.5 in der 64 Bit Version besorgt und installiert. Leider musste ich dann feststellen das nach dem Starten von nero kein Brenner gefunden wird.

Und leider muss ich auch feststellen das nero dazu keinerlei Fehlermeldungen ausgibt (ausser der Aussage „konnte keinen Brenner finden“).

Und in der „/var/log/messages“ erscheinen auch keine Fehlermeldungen.

Man könnte glauben ich habe gar keinen Brenner im System, das dem doch so ist habe ich aber mit k3b oder gnomebaker gesehen. Beide Programme erkennen meinen Brenner, nur nero weigert sich standhaft etwas zu erkennen oder mir wenigstens zu sagen warum er nichts erkennt.

Zwar gab es mal die Fehlermeldung von wegen fehlender Rechte, ABER ich bin sowohl in der Gruppe „cdrom“ als auch in der Gruppe „plugdev“, von den Rechten her sollte es reichen. Und wie gesagt gnomebaker & Co lassen mich ja auch brennen, nur nero nicht.

Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand woran das liegen könnte? Muss ich noch irgendwas installieren oder konfigurieren damit nero läuft?

Und wo kann ich mehr Informationen zu dem Problem finden, kann man z.Bsp. nero sagen das er ne Log-Datei führen soll?

Das Problem ist, das selbst wenn ich nero über die Kommandozeile starte, er keinerlei Fehlermeldungen ausgibt.

Und wenn ich keinen Ansatzpunkt für den Fehler habe, dann kann ich auch keine Lösung finden.

Also weiß vielleicht jemand woran es liegen könnte, das nero keinen Brenner findet?

PS: Nutze gentoo in 64Bit mit gnome 2.24, kernel-2.6.28, den neusten nvidia-Treibern und einem SATA System (HD + DVDRW).Last edited by Gucky_der_Mausbiber on Sat Mar 14, 2009 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

evtl musst du für nero noch zusätzlich in die Gruppe cdrw (falls vorhanden), aber mal so gesagt, reicht nicht k3b und/oder gnomebaker?

----------

## Josef.95

Hört sich ein wenig nach einer Manuellen Installation von nero an...?

Wenn du es mittels ebuild (aus dem portage Tree) installierst sollte es eigentlich ohne weitere Konfiguration korrekt funktionieren.

@Max Steel

Nero ist das mir zZt einzig bekante Brennprogramm unter linux welches mit Blu-ray Disc umgehen kann.

----------

## blu3bird

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nero ist das mir zZt einzig bekante Brennprogramm unter linux welches mit Blu-ray Disc umgehen kann.

 

dvd+rw-tools kann's ab version 7.0 auch, und da die (meisten) gui-programme ja nichts anderes machen als growisofs auszuführen sollten die es auch hinbekommen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

seltsam seltsam, heute starte ich meinen Rechner neu, und denke mir versuchst mal als root nero zu benutzen, siehe da, als root hat nero auch meinen Brenner gefunden.

Gut, dann habe ich es auch gleich nochmal als user versucht und auf einmal ging es auch damit .... sehr seltsam.

naja, jetzt geht es, wenn ich auch keine ahnung habe warum  :Wink: 

PS: ich hatte nero per ebuild installiert und war von anfang an in den richtigen gruppen.

----------

